# Moveable chandelier?



## Doobster08 (Nov 23, 2013)

Customer wants their chandelier in dining area to be moveable on some sort of custom track we have to design. They are going for an industrial look in this area, with some exposed steel i beams. Anyone have any experience with this? Or any ideas on how to do this?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

please post what you come up with (including pics). this I gotta see.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I don't know how "industrial" they actually want, but if they've got honest-to-goodness I-beams, just hang the thing on a beam trolley and use a traveling cable, just like with a crane.










Alternately, you can make something a little cleaner and more low-profile out of hole-less strut, and internal rollers. Start looking through McMaster-Carr, I've built a number of systems like this from their catalog (just never for chandeliers).


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

World is full of weird people eh?

http://www.cableorganizer.com/igus/echain-series-e08-chain.html#features

Machine shop type stuff.

*Edit:* You could get one of those curtain type rails (mini I beam), shower curtain rails. Have the little wheels like the pic by Big John above. Then ty-wrap the cord to those guys!!!


----------



## Doobster08 (Nov 23, 2013)

Big john and Dave thanks for the ideas. I think I'm going to go with something along these lines...





























Any ideas how to secure/ store wire?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If you're going for low-profile, your best bet would probably be do a non-locking retractable reel on strain relief, that way it will only play out exactly as much wire as needed and it would look a lot cleaner than all the slack you'll get in a traveling cable.

Tell us about the install. Why do they want it? How big is the chandelier?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

if it's a really big chandelier, I'm thinking you could just install a 5 to crane on rails and they can joystick it around wherever they want. they could even rig up the whole dining room set with it too hehe


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Doobster08 said:


> Customer wants their chandelier in dining area to be moveable on some sort of custom track we have to design. They are going for an industrial look in this area, with some exposed steel i beams. Anyone have any experience with this? Or any ideas on how to do this?


. Ok , I'll ask the obvious question here . Other than down for servicing , why and where do they want this thing to move ? Will the dining room chandelier move to another room when needed , lol ? This sounds like another example of rich people just wanting something because they want it ? The strut trolley system works nice , unless they want it moved automatically ( Which I can only assume ) ? Good luck man !


----------



## Doobster08 (Nov 23, 2013)

drumnut08 said:


> . Ok , I'll ask the obvious question here . Other than down for servicing , why and where do they want this thing to move ? Will the dining room chandelier move to another room when needed , lol ? This sounds like another example of rich people just wanting something because they want it ? The strut trolley system works nice , unless they want it moved automatically ( Which I can only assume ) ? Good luck man !


It's a really weird little dining area...20' ceiling with a loft area overhanging in half of it, and what they are calling "dining room" is out in no mans land between kitchen and great room, no walls really defining the space. So they want it to be moveable because they might move the table around in the future. It won't be hanging from the ceiling 20' up, but from the loft level about 10' up. I'll try to post a pic of area Monday.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Doobster08 said:


> It's a really weird little dining area...20' ceiling with a loft area overhanging in half of it, and what they are calling "dining room" is out in no mans land between kitchen and great room, no walls really defining the space. So they want it to be moveable because they might move the table around in the future. It won't be hanging from the ceiling 20' up, but from the loft level about 10' up. I'll try to post a pic of area Monday.


. Thanks , I'd like to see them . Take pics of whatever you come up with too .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Sounds like a cool idea.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

I would have thought you were going to Lower the Chandelire for cleaning crystals . This is a new one .








Pete


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Love clients like this. So long as they're willing to pay the price.

Hope its a T&M job.


----------



## chris.b (Jan 28, 2013)

Doobster08 said:


> It's a really weird little dining area...20' ceiling with a loft area overhanging in half of it, and what they are calling "dining room" is out in no mans land between kitchen and great room, no walls really defining the space. So they want it to be moveable because they might move the table around in the future. It won't be hanging from the ceiling 20' up, but from the loft level about 10' up. I'll try to post a pic of area Monday.


How about that pic??


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Did they recently relocate there from Tribeca?


----------



## g-alberta (Dec 1, 2012)

Doobster08 said:


> Big john and Dave thanks for the ideas. I think I'm going to go with something along these lines...
> 
> View attachment 32492
> 
> ...




How did you bend that strut?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

g-alberta said:


> How did you bend that strut?


There's specialty companies that do it. You'd probably want to shop it out to have it done correctly


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

Are they wanting to be able to move it in just one direction (like north/south) or do they want to move it in a 2nd direction (like east/west too)?


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

How will the power to it be done? so cord with tensionconnectors or twist lock male and female cords? This sounds like it could be cool if fixture is from an industrial time period.


----------



## Expediter (Mar 12, 2014)

There is a company that makes a flat cable assembly which mounts in the back of that type of strut. You pull it in from the end, and has a connection similar to track lighting for the power connection.

I have installed it in a machine shop. We mounted 4' strip lights to the bottom of the strut, and the power head was movable for future. 
If I can get a link, I will post it later.


----------

